# Handfeeding



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

So tomorrow I have a lady coming around to my house with her two baby tiels to teach me how to handfeed! Yippee! I'm excited, I can't wait! I believe they are pearl ones, I've seen her sisters photos on facebook of the babies (she also has 2 of them from the same clutch) and look to be about 4-5 weeks old (I think). She also has two crimson wing parrots that I think she is feeding as well so I might get to see them too 

I'm a member of a group on facebook for my local area called birds and accessories buy and sell. Well there isn't always much to buy and sell so we all have a chat and share pics of our birdies. I put up a post asking if anyone could show me how to handfeed in case Sarge doesn't take to being a mother too well and I was told to go see a breeder (where I got Spike from) and ask him for tips. WELL I drove allllll the way out to his place (about a 20 minute drive from my house, that's big for here :blush and asked if he could show me or give me some tips... Rudest response ever! I got told a flat out no and that I shouldn't do it unless I have to.  Ummmm wasn't planning to do it unless I have to but I'd rather know what I'm doing in case I do!  He was feeding some baby ring necks at the time too so I don't see how it would have been such an inconvenience for me to stand and watch  This really tarnished the way I think of him and I don't think I'll be going back out there for birds, that and the point that the first male tiel I got from him had an eye infection (someone suggested psittacosis ???? since a few others had it in the same cage) so I took him back and he gave me Spike from a separate cage on his own but it turned out he had a chest infection anyway. Poor Spike was lucky I took him home, and probably saved his life! Anyway that's my vent for the day  Super excited for tomorrow when I get to help feed some babies!! Will have to take some photos I think


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics of the little bubba's her sister has. I'm thinking that maybe there was the three and they both look after them??? But I'm not sure, anyways they are super cute 

This one's name is Elmo










And this is the three of them (not sure which is which) and their names are Nitro, Ziggy and Elmo


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Man they are beautiful!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Adorable! Glad you got someone to teach you. That other breeder, well not sure what his problem was but that was ridiculous!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

I know! I was so mad when I left! He also had some little chickens in a pen that wasn't covered so I was petting them and he's like "Don't touch them they only just came out of the incubator, don't want them dying before the customers buy them!". Ummm I'm not a child, you could have just said not to pet them, and if its such a big deal, cover the pen!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

That is awesome! I learned about hand feeding from YouTube. The first chick I pulled and started hand feeding was such a breeze. She did awesome. She was almost 3 weeks old. I was so nervous. She basically taught me. My second experience I had pulled two chicks because one was not thriving and I didn't want either one to be lonely. They were about 2 weeks give or take. Such a difference. The one that was thriving is still thriving and quite the big girl now.. the other one didn't make it. I didn't have a necropsy done but this little guy had a lot going against him from the get go. It is just so different hand feeding say a 3 week old vs a 2 week old. Can't imagine even younger. I am hoping that I am prepared should I need to do it and I wish I had someone to show me how in person beforehand. Ducky (now 12 weeks) and Kenzi (now 5 weeks) were my educators. This is really a great experience for you! I hope you let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh, I neglected to mention.. lol Kenzi is about the age it sounds of the babies you will be seeing and feeding. They are very demanding at that age for their food.. and when they are done.. they are done. They move around a heck of a lot more too. I don't know if hers are flighted yet but Ducky was and Kenzi will be at any moment. But when it comes to their food... it's go time. lol


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah her sister said hers started flying for the first time this morning  And I have just found out that they are actually six weeks old now


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

So we had fun today! We ended up going to her house instead since that was easier for her. We took Jesse and Fawkes with us. Poor Fawkes was scared of the babies cuz they were screeching at her since they were hungry  I got to feed the two ringnecks which are 2 weeks old, and two of the cockatiels, one 5 week old and one about 3 weeks old. Matt got to feed the 2 week old baby. She'd just gone out that morning to pick up the baby lovie and ended up coming home with 8 adults as well LOL! Here's some photos 












Little two week old bubby with his full crop










On the left is the one Matt fed and on the right was the one I fed










Matt was a bit nervous about it but got into it pretty quick 










Giving little bubby some lovins 










Feeding the ringneck










And the bubby I fed


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

O wow they are so cute and adorable


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

So cuuute!!!!!
Thank you for sharing the photos they really made me smile 

That is great that you found someone so willing to help teach you. Sorry the other breeder is such a jerk! Probably for the best that you know the extent now before ever going back to him in the future.

That woman has such beautiful babies! I'd be willing to drive all the way up there for one! HAHA


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahah yes they are all adorable  She has the two babies that Matt and I fed, and her sister owns the other 3 older ones. I was telling them about splits and wingspot sexing, they hadn't heard of them before  The ringnecks were cuties, one will be blue and one yellow, both lacewings. It made me want to find and raise one myself!  I think I'll just stick to my tiels for now though, I bought them a new gym today, spoilt critters


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

HAHA! I understand, it is just so hard to resist all of the shiny new toys!!
I don't shop for myself but am addicted to shopping for them 
I am on a shopping ban for a few weeks though because I am saving for dental surgery  luckily they still have HEAPS of brand new toys hidden away in their toy box that I can rotate in HAHA

I was recently tempted by two gorgeous baby GCC sisters but resisted!
I think I will just stick with the tiels too... I worry any other species coming in would just cause problems/danger and stress in our house.

I don't know how you handle four!?!? 
My two are such a handful sometimes (not that I would change a thing!)


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hehe my flock are pretty good, Spike is the only one whose not friendly, but Sarge is on eggs so I don't see her too much except when she runs out for a feed and darts back in again  Jesse and Fawkes are just big sooks. Jesse is still afraid of the big new play gym hahaha, Fawkes played on it happily though


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's the crimson wing, Killa and his friend Toby


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh wow! They are adorable! Glad you had a great experience! Hope you feel a little bit more secure now. Quick question for everyone... I noticed in the pics that you were feeding the baby/babies from the right side of their beak. I have been told by several people that you should feed from the left side as there is less of a risk of aspiration. Is this not the case, and is this just for cockatiels...? Godz they are sooooo cute! I want some lovebirds!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv herd its right to left 

the pic is so cute


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I found this 

Make sure that you put the syringe (pipette) into the beak on the baby's left side - your RIGHT side - aim it toward the back of the throat, across the tongue at a slight angle to the left (your left).
from http://www.parrothatch.com/handfeeding-1.html


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Little two week old bubby with his full crop*

You might want to get a scales that weighs in grams and feed (weigh when the crop is empty) 10% of body weight. 

The crop skin look like it is over-stretching, which can lead to future problems (such as sour crop). It is stretching because of the weight of excess formula. 

With this type of crop allow the baby to totally empty between each feeding. It is fine to be empty for up to an hour before the next feeding which will help allow the crop tissue to get it's elasticity back.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I too have been told to feed from the left side of the baby to the right. I am glad someone else pointed that out as well. 

Cute babies tho! And good for you for not getting too discouraged by the other breeder. It doesn't sound like he was a very reliable or conscientious breeder.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

srtiels said:


> *Little two week old bubby with his full crop*
> 
> You might want to get a scales that weighs in grams and feed (weigh when the crop is empty) 10% of body weight.
> 
> ...



Yeah I had thought it was a bit much to be feeding him when he was so little but I didn't say anything since she's raised babies before and all the older ones seemed quite content and in good nick and they were even smaller when she rescued them from a stupid breeder who had seed in the nest and was feeding them baby food


----------

